# Wilier Izoard questions



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

I need some help from Wilier owners or otherwise well reasoned folk.

I'm considering a size XL Izoard XP and would like to understand this:

1. Does the stiffness of this frame suffer from not having a tapered steerer fork?Seems standard on serious bikes.

2. Does anyone know the fork rake and axle/crown length? If I buy it, I'd consider swapping the fork for a brand new Easton EC90-SL to cut a bunch of weight out (if the geometry allows).

3 what's the BB drop?

I ask about the geometry because I can't find it anywhere and I've got some specific fit requirements that the Izoard seems to satisfy.

The published stack/reach doesnt make sense given the angles and head tube length - unless the BB drop and fork stuff are unique vs the normal.

Thanks!


----------



## RedViola (Aug 15, 2012)

Good looking bike.

You might consider asking one of the customer service reps at Competitive Cyclist and have him/her looking into and get back to you.

I am was thoroughly impressed with the way they conduct themselves and will buy either a Wilier or a Bianchi through them in the spring as a result.

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/

Perhaps use the Live Chat option at the top right during business hours to establish a point of inquiry, as opposed to just sending a random email asking for information.

Good luck!


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

*Tried that*

I called Competitive cyclist AND a shop that carrier Wilier in the area (they don't sell many Izoards).

No one seems to know.

However, I will know first hand in a few days 

I took a leap of faith (and an impulse buy)

Found a smokin deal on a barely used Izoard with SRAM Force .... FEDEX has it!


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

Fork length (axle to crown) is ~369 +\- 1mm, which is pretty standard. The rake is tricky to measure, so I didn't.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*Fyi*

Wilier has a recall on SOME Izoard forks. It effects Red Izoard XP Ultegra bikes after January 10, 2012. And even then the fork needs to be pulled to check the serial number. Contact your dealer or check with Wilier.


----------



## cyclevt (Aug 6, 2004)

Fork is good.
View attachment 269675


Just built.... I had bought a 2012 demo Izoard in "dark" color scheme ( my preference), but the frame had a defect.

The shop made it right by getting me a brand new 2012 at no cost.

Maiden ride today!


----------

